

Surface 3 review: Smaller, slower, cheaper… better? - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/surface-3-review-smaller-slower-cheaper-better/

======
Red_
The Verge review:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9377677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9377677)

------
newsreader
Best review I've read so far. Why? Because it was really thorough and fair
IMO. The comments were also interesting.

